# Mead Land for Lease - bidding ends 7/31



## groundhawg (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.meadwestvacohunting.com/HuntingLeases/AvailableLeases


Land in Georgia - also tracts in Al., SC, and others......

Available Leases Search Results   Click on a tract for more details and to place your bid 

 22124 - 1005 acres
Chattahoochee County, GA  Bidding Open
Min. Bid: $8.00 / acre  Bidding Closes
2006-07-31 

 31080A - 308 acres
Harris County, GA  Bidding Open
Min. Bid: $9.75 / acre  Bidding Closes
2006-07-31 

 23014 - 148 acres
Marion County, GA  Bidding Open
Min. Bid: $8.00 / acre  Bidding Closes
2006-07-31 

 25014B - 165 acres
Quitman County, GA  Bidding Open
Min. Bid: $8.00 / acre  Bidding Closes
2006-07-31 

 22116 - 1245 acres
Stewart County, GA  Bidding Open
Min. Bid: $9.00 / acre  Bidding Closes
2006-07-31 

 21069A-21118 - 400 acres
Stewart County, GA  Bidding Open
Min. Bid: $8.00 / acre  Bidding Closes
2006-07-31 

 22060C-22117 - 149 acres
Stewart County, GA  Bidding Open
Min. Bid: $8.00 / acre  Bidding Closes
2006-07-31 

 31043 - 586 acres
Talbot County, GA  Bidding Open
Min. Bid: $9.75 / acre  Bidding Closes
2006-07-31 

 32006B - 321 acres
Talbot County, GA  Bidding Open
Min. Bid: $9.75 / acre  Bidding Closes
2006-07-31 

 31061A - 378 acres
Taylor County, GA  Bidding Open
Min. Bid: $8.75 / acre  Bidding Closes
2006-07-31 

 24037B - 186 acres
Webster County, GA  Bidding Open
Min. Bid: $8.00 / acre  Bidding Closes
2006-07-31 

 24091E - 99 acres
Webster County, GA  Bidding Open
Min. Bid: $8.00 / acre  Bidding Closes
2006-07-31


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 6, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 30, 2006)

bumpity-bump-bump


----------

